# Club Intrawest - Whistler



## melizzard (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well, we like Whistler so much, last month, that we just booked a 2BR for next June at Club Intrawest.  It looks really nice.  Is it?

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## Victoria (Aug 4, 2006)

We are booked in for a week in October, so I will be able to tell you about it then!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2006)

OK I'm an owner so you can take my advise with a grain of salt.

CI in whistler is great!!  

First  Whistler is great!

CI has everything you'll want at a resort except food service. But with two great hotels-resorts on either side of the CI resort, great food is steps away. 

Big rooms, Great resort amenities including two pool areas one for families and one for adults. A movie theator in the evening showing DVDs, a game room with free Video games for the kids. A nice library with books for you to take or leave. 

CI has it all. 

You're lucky to snag a week.

Have a great time.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 5, 2006)

Bill, what about internet access?


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2006)

They just started wireless internet in the resort when we were last there in Nov. 2005


----------



## Tedman (Aug 7, 2006)

I stayed there many years ago, but as Bill said, this is a great resort in a great area. I hope to return someday.

Enjoy,
Ted


----------



## Ellis2ca (Aug 13, 2006)

*Club Intrawest, what about internet access?*



			
				Victoria said:
			
		

> what about internet access?



I just got back from Whistler, and although I didn't stay at Club Intrawest, I took the tour of the club.  It is very beautiful, and might be the best timeshare in Whistler... but I didn't buy.  The sales pressure was tremendous, but I didn't buy...  But if I ever would go to Whistler again, I would be happy to trade into Club Intrawest.  (I own 7 weeks at the Royal Resorts in Can Cun, and I decided I am more comfortable to stay with what I have, and trade into Club Intrawest if I ever want to go to Whistler again.)

To answer your question about internet access... You can get wireless internet access for one week for about $25 Canadian dollars.  Of course you should take your own wireless capable computer.  - Ellis


----------



## SunniSu (Sep 11, 2006)

*wireless*

We arrived in Whistler yesterday. It's gorgeous at the resort, although there is construction across the street and things are noisy.

Wireless internet is $9.95 +tax/day or $49.99+tax/week.


----------



## sk8belle (Oct 12, 2006)

What are the amenities in a studio at this resort?  I'm considering a stay there, and the website I went to didn't show me much of the resort.

Thanks!


----------



## tashamen (Oct 13, 2006)

sk8belle said:
			
		

> What are the amenities in a studio at this resort?



Personally I wouldn't stay in a studio there.  They're very small, and are part of a 2 BR lock-off.  Studios have a small fridge, microwave and coffee maker but not much else beyond a bed (or in some cases two twin beds) and a small table with two chairs.  Not much room to relax - not even a comfy chair.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 13, 2006)

We have a 2 bedroom in July and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 13, 2006)

sk8belle said:
			
		

> What are the amenities in a studio at this resort?


The studios are the 2nd bedroom of the 2 bd units. They are small and are comparable to a hotel room. 

There are lots of great public areas at the resort. Like the library area were there are four comfortable chairs around a big fireplace, but the rooms are too small if that was your main living area for a week.


----------



## sk8belle (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks, tashamen and Bill, for the heads-up on the size of the room.  Nothing can be as bad as the B&B I stayed in last year whose rooms were so small they didn't even have an extra chair, TV, clock, radio, or phone in them.  And don't even get me started on the size of the bathroom!    As I don't want to repeat that experience, maybe I'll keep looking.

Again, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Victoria (Oct 17, 2006)

We are just home from a week at this resort - will get my review posted ASAP.


----------

